# Foods your rats go wacko for.



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

Thought I'd give my list of treats as I'm always googling what they can eat and what they like. So maybe they'll be a food in the list you'll like to try. These are the treats that never get left behind Grapes, Bannana (oddly they only love it when I'm sharing mine with them not cut up), Broccoli, Corn. They freaking love corn. Toast with strawberry jam, Vanilla Yoghurt, Baked beans from the tin, Honey covered corn flakes, Cashews Pistachio nuts (mainly because they like to play with shells), Chicken. If you have any different loves of your rats let me know I've fed them all sorts of veg and eggs and fruits which they don't fuss over but this list is Cocain to them.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Toki practically inhales corn. The others will nibble at it, but she finishes a bit in roughly 3 seconds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll give them a whole corn and it's gone. Gotta love the corn


----------



## Booder81 (Mar 4, 2013)

Corn is def a big hit here too. Chicken, my cereal bowl it doesn't matter what kind 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

Bahaha that's too cute! They all surround me when I have a banana.


----------



## Booder81 (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine won't eat cut up bananas either ill have to try letting them have a bite of mine 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't tried corn yet. For some reason they're favorite so far is lettuce (I feed them the nutritionally good lettuce of course). Lettuce and mixed beans/lentils are they're favorites, I think. Every once in a white when I give them a little cheese shred they'll go crazy for that too.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, cheese is a big favourite with mine, but they don't get it often. 

They love cheese, hummous, dry spaghetti and sweet corn most.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

corn on the cob! My otherwise sweet and gentle rat goes crazy and starts hissing and huffing at the other rats because she wants the whole thing to herself. She even chases away the alpha of the group haha. I have to cut off a separate piece to give to her so that the other rats can eat the corn too.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Little bits of cheese, dry brown penne pasta (5 girls crunching on pasta can really keep you awake - it's a cacophony), cooked spaghetti (just for the joy of watching them eat it), peas, coriander and basil leaves, Cheerios, roast sweet potato, sardines, scrambled egg, kale (I do not understand why) and vanilla yoghurt (soy).


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Other than what was befor mentioned, mine love watermelon and water chestnuts.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Pecans, banana, blueberries, meat (chicken, fish, sardines), chicken bones and soy cheese. They also go absolutely nutty over oxbow.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

mine go ballistic over sardines. they hear me open the tin and it's a small mob. 

most of the things mentioned (barring cheese) in this thread are already in my girls' diet to some extent - so they don't necessarily go wacko for them, but they do eat them. i do have to say though, my boyfriend (who is not a ratty-educated person) bought the girls some "dandelion yogurt drops" on a whim- http://www.keystonepetplace.com/vitakraft-dandelion-yogurt-drops-chinchillas to see them - nutritionally it's garbage and made entirely of sugar -- but THIS is the treat they go nuts for! i dont feed it often, since the first ingredient is corn syrup... but it's been a great treat to get my timid rescue out of her shell.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

My rats favorite treat is freeze dried mealworms. They like cereals too, like Chreerios and Rice Krispys. They LOVE green veggies. They'd all rather be hand fed, rather than walking 6 inches to their treat bowl.  They're spoiled that way. LOL.


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

JessyGene said:


> corn on the cob! My otherwise sweet and gentle rat goes crazy and starts hissing and huffing at the other rats because she wants the whole thing to herself. She even chases away the alpha of the group haha. I have to cut off a separate piece to give to her so that the other rats can eat the corn too.


 That is so bloody cute!!! My rats share... I didn't think it was weird but maybe it is? I found out when I was at work my brother would dangle food infront of them cause he didn't understand why they don't fight lol. Definitly not the lamest experiment my brother has done with them whilst I'm gone.


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

So I'm seeing a lot of sardines happening here... Would never have come to mind. Never bought sardines in my life. I shall try this. Besides corn mine really love grapes. I picked out four grapes for them, one each. Held out my hand to squeaky and she grabbed one in her mouth,then tried to carry off two in her hands. I couldn't stop laughing. I let squeaky have a dog around in my salt and vinegar chips and she kept running away with a chip, I later found a pile of chips stacked under my dooner... She didn't even eat them.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Corn, yogurt, egg, cantaloupe, oatmeal. Peanut will make his Eeek Eeeek annoyance noises if he doesn't get it within 2 seconds.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Grapes, blueberries, sardines, scramble eggs, baby food, Nutella, cooked whole grain rice, broccoli, peanuts (in the shell), pumpkin seeds, watermelon, strawberries, peas. Are all big hits w my boys. However the two that will eat just about anything is my Rex Captain and my Hairless Phantom (he's a fatty). Lol. The other two are a bit more picky however the food I listed they will eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheerios, blueberries, frosted flakes, and carrots are there fave treats


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

Just wondering, jessyjene mentioned alpha. How can I tell which one of my girls is the alpha?


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Garnet adores ANY meat (chicken, tilapia, swai, turkey, ham, canadian bacon), egg and noodles. She definitely eats her fruit first, then the veggies. Sad part is she really doesn't know what to do with a whole nut, though I cracked out a 1/4 of a walnut shell and left the innards inside to see if she could figure it out overnight. It was clean in the am!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I hate to sound like a broken record, but my monkeys go bonkers over absolutely everything. Either I am an excellent cook or they are little piggies. Perhaps both!


----------

